# 76F and sunny today...



## kamakiri (Feb 14, 2010)

Around here at least. Top down on the mustang...hung out at the pool in the afternoon...ran around in shorts and a T-shirt all day. Not bad for the middle of winter


----------



## sbugir (Feb 14, 2010)

Way to rub it in &lt;_&lt; ...

Sounds heavenly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

Was not that nice her today but a LOT better than freezing and snow.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 14, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Way to rub it in &lt;_&lt; ...Sounds heavenly.


 :lol: I was just glad to finally be out of the storm fronts that have been dumping all over the country. Crummy weather for the past few weeks and it's nice to have a break.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, it's currently 24 F. here right now, with wind chill factor of 19 F.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a bit confused here. It's February, so the highs should be in the mid to upper seventies and get into the eighties by the end of the month. Isn't that the way it is by you guys, or are you suffering from Global Cooling or something?


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah but it's still California. I'll take my 50 degree days over here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2010)

Gotta stay cold, or I will melt!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that snow-woman! :lol: 



PhilinYuma said:


> I'm a bit confused here. It's February, so the highs should be in the mid to upper seventies and get into the eighties by the end of the month. Isn't that the way it is by you guys, or are you suffering from Global Cooling or something?


 :lol: 80's today...venting the bug room/office to the atrium right now.  



Rick said:


> Yeah but it's still California. I'll take my 50 degree days over here.


As a recent California transplant...I think I know what you mean  I don't live far from the areas where Housewives of Orange County is taped. So I get a good dose of what is *wrong* with this state.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2010)

haha, good name for me, snow woman, I like it!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm currently getting like 8 inches haha. My school is closed for tomorrow already!!!


----------

